
Microsoft's failed attempt to wean Intel off Linux - chaostheory
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10142727-16.html
======
iamdave
_Is there a lesson in this for Dell, HP, and other Microsoft-friendly OEMs?_

I don't know, is there? I was under the impression that Dell has successfully
been distributing devices with Ubuntu installed.

~~~
grouchyOldGuy
Dell has long been ambivalent about Linux. Their earlier offerings were
difficult to locate on their website. They rarely mentioned Linux in their
direct mail catalogs. Only recently when they switched from SUSE to Ubuntu
have they increased the visibility of their Linux offerings. It's slowly
gaining momentum there. I look forward to the day when they start advertising
that they sell Linux on their TV ads.

~~~
FraaJad
I often hear that Ubuntu is not visible on Dell's website.

After reading your comment, on a lark I typed www.dell.com/ubuntu . voila!
that URL does take you to a Ubuntu specific page :)

~~~
vetinari
Do you think that people browsing Dell site are going to type in the ubuntu
url? They may never heard of it.

On the other hand, Dell is capable to upsell vista with xp. Why are they not
capable to offer ubuntu using the same mechanism?

------
cjenkins
There's this push/pull kind of relationship in all sorts of areas. I interned
as an Intel performance engineer working with Microsoft products and it seemed
to be the case where you'd try really hard to get Intel products into the
relevant Microsoft labs so they'd tune against your hardware vs. another
vendors.

It gets even more complicated when factoring OEMs in as the Intel/AMD
Microsoft/Linux causes all sorts of arenas where you're cooperating in some
areas, competing in others and trying to make sure you've got enough leverage
to not be beholden to anyone by playing both sides against each other.

It tends to end up being good for the consumer even if it is a bit convoluted
at times.

------
jmtulloss
I was expecting something a lot worse than stating the obvious.

